# i'm semi done with the pirates life. (a semi blog)



## DJPlace (Jan 23, 2013)

what i mean i'm not going be download any thing that is against the law... the only thing i am going have to download is psp iso's... and old computer games and other rom hacking japanese to english games. for the reason for the psp is my umd slot is broken... and there are some old cpu games i wanted to try (i found an old little gem game somewhere) so yeah.... i'm also back on soný's side and i'm boycotting nintendo and i'm giving my cousins or throwing away all of my burned wii games... and selling my 2 flash carts so yeah... i just had to express my ways i guess the reason why i'm boycotting nintendo is it  almost screwed up my x-mas with my family nuff said... that's all i have to say i guess...


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2013)

But downloading PSP ISOs is piracy, and old computer games are still piracy (abandonware is not an actual legal concept)...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> what i mean i'm not going be download any thing that is against the law... the only thing i am going have to download is psp iso's... and old computer games and other rom hacking japanese to english games. for the reason for the psp is my umd slot is broken... and there are some old cpu games i wanted to try (i found an old little gem game somewhere) so yeah.... i'm also back on soný's side and i'm boycotting nintendo and i'm giving my cousins or throwing away all of my burned wii games... and selling my 2 flash carts so yeah... i just had to express my ways i guess the reason why i'm boycotting nintendo is it almost screwed up my x-mas with my family nuff said... that's all i have to say i guess...


 
Uh... why are you boycotting Nintendo? :/


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 23, 2013)

Rydian said:


> But downloading PSP ISOs is piracy, and old computer games are still piracy (abandonware is not an actual legal concept)...


Wrong, because those games no longer go to the developers pockets even if you buy them in stores or used from someone else.

So downloading it makes no difference.

I download Wii games just to try them for 24 hours, if i like them I'll buy them, if not I just delete them and that's it.


----------



## DaggerV (Jan 23, 2013)

There's a lot of holes in that OP.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 23, 2013)

"My UMD slot is broken so I have to pirate games" is as solid an argument as "my laptop doesn't have a disk drive so I'm going to pirate music"

UMD drives are fixable (dealextreme/tmart/eachgame/ebay all sell the replacement parts), or you could just buy a new PSP.

Also, boycotting a company that you were already pirating software from is a really dumb move. Like me saying "I'm gonna boycott Ford" even though the only car I own is an Infiniti. (Ford isn't making hasn't made any money off of me as it is)


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Wrong, because those games no longer go to the developers pockets even if you buy them in stores or used from someone else.
> 
> So downloading it makes no difference.


I didn't say morally, I said legally.  Copyright in the US is inherent and is the author's life plus 70 years, even something as old as Pong is still protected.



Sicklyboy said:


> "My UMD slot is broken so I have to pirate games" is as solid an argument as "my laptop doesn't have a disk drive so I'm going to pirate music"
> 
> UMD drives are fixable (dealextreme/tmart/eachgame/ebay all sell the replacement parts), or you could just buy a new PSP.
> 
> Also, boycotting a company that you were already pirating software from is a really dumb move. Like me saying "I'm gonna boycott Ford" even though the only car I own is an Infiniti. (Ford isn't making hasn't made any money off of me as it is)


Also there's PSN for buying games.


----------



## Senbei Norimaki (Jan 23, 2013)

So you will stop stealing from Nintendo because you hate them and will only steal from Sony from now on because you are Sony's biggest fan?  You are still a pirate.  You can buy a Vita and download those PSP games on the virtual console.


----------



## Coconut (Jan 23, 2013)

Nintendo doesn't give a damn.

Neither do I about this blog, actually.


----------



## SnAQ (Jan 23, 2013)

wait, what?


----------



## Dork (Jan 23, 2013)

www.*blogger*.com/


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Uh... why are you boycotting Nintendo? :/


 
Sony fanboy innit?


----------



## Alexrose (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't think I've ever read something so stupid before.

You're boycotting Nintendo? By throwing away your _PIRATED GAMES_? *THAT'S NOT A BOYCOTT*.

And "I'm giving up piracy.. except I'm going to pirate PSP isos and PC games, and roms" - and probably music too, which you haven't mentioned. So.. you aren't stopping pirating anymore, you're just stopping pirating Nintendo games.

And a cpu is a central processing unit, it is NOT synonymous with "computer". What CPU game did you play? "Install the Heatsink"?

My personal favourite cpu game is either "Apply Thermal Paste" or "Overclock".


----------



## Coconut (Jan 23, 2013)

Wait, what? Say no to whining punks on these forums? Then what are you doing? :/


----------



## Senbei Norimaki (Jan 23, 2013)

I guess that means you will stop looking at porn since 98% of people who watch it are pirates.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 23, 2013)

I have to go with the general flow of the people on here, go big or go home really if your gonna stop then stop.

I have reduced my downloading of less than legal stuff but I wouldn't call it stopping or even stopping sorta I just cut back heavy on it, I got plenty PSP umd's but I also download some iso images. My steam games list is well over 600 titles and my gog list over 100 but I still download the odd pc game (bad ones for the lol) but yea.

But really why tell us your essentially cutting back and boycotting Nintendo while not even telling us why? Makes it sound like your a typical world of Warcraft forum rager  

At best maybe rethink your position in all this and if you care to post your thoughts again more constructively


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah either do it right or don't do it at all.. Still that's a start, i guess?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 23, 2013)

"I'm not going to pirate anymore by continuing to pirate." Okay.

2/10 - Needs more scurvy, peg legs


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 23, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "I'm not going to pirate anymore by continuing to pirate." Okay.
> 
> 2/10 - Needs more scurvy, peg legs


 
and a parrot don't forget the parrot


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 23, 2013)

Funny how some people bash on others who downloaded pirated games and they act like they never did the same thing.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 23, 2013)

Really did people even expect any different? As soon as I saw who made the thread I knew it was gonna be something retarded.



Yepi69 said:


> Funny how some people bash on others who downloaded pirated games and they act like they never did the same thing.


Contrary to popular opinion, a majority of the people in this thread _don't actually pirate games._


EDIT: Oops, forgot about no auto-merge >.>


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 23, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Contrary to popular opinion, a majority of the people in this thread _don't actually pirate games. _


That is what they say, but is it really true?

People tend to hide their true natures.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 23, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Funny how some people bash on others who downloaded pirated games and they act like they never did the same thing.


I don't see anyone in this thread denying that they pirate games. But there's no point in saying you are going to stop pirating if you keep making loads of exceptions.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 23, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> That is what they say, but is it really true?
> 
> People tend to hide their true natures.


 
Kinda like that guy who says he only pirates games for 24 hours.
Bahaha what a lying sack of crap.
Hypocrites indeed.

Good thread. Solid.
We need blogs back.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> That is what they say, but is it really true?
> 
> People tend to hide their true natures.


 
I gave it up like 2 years ago. Even sold my flashcards. Don't have any pirated games on my PC.

But again, Why are you boycotting Nintendo? I'm really curious about that.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 23, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Funny how some people bash on others who downloaded pirated games and they act like they never did the same thing.


You have a lot to learn, this is not the first topic that you do not  understand very well, do you? Stop trolling while you still can.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hielkenator said:


> You have a lot to learn, this is not the first topic that you do not understand very well, do you? Stop trolling while you still can.


Sorry, I'm not an low quality as yourself, as I do not know what trolling is, and please, don't be a hypocrite.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I gave it up like 2 years ago. Even sold my flashcards. Don't have any pirated games on my PC.
> 
> But again, Why are you boycotting Nintendo? I'm really curious about that.


I think you are confusing me with another member, I do not care if you sold your flashcards or don't play pirated games anymore, do not judge other what you have done yourself as well.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 23, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> hypocrite.


 
You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 23, 2013)

Gahars said:


> You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


I do not think it means what you think it means.



Hells Malice said:


> Kinda like that guy who says he only pirates games for 24 hours.
> Bahaha what a lying sack of crap.
> Hypocrites indeed.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I think you need to put your glasses back on your face, I download Wii games just to try them for 24 hours, if I like them then I buy them, I don't go ahead and be a hypocrite like many here by saying: ''OMG you play pirated games etc etc, I don't play pirate games bla bla'' I play pirate games and I admit it, at least I have the courage for it unlike some people


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 23, 2013)

Dude (OP), you're still pirating. At least if you want to be moral, you can buy the UMDs of the games you're pirating before downloading the pirated copies to put on your PSP. That's what I do (if the game isn't already available on PSN).

From a legal sense, I "pirate" by making backups of games I already own (hence why I still have my SuperCard and EZ Flash IV), but that's it. I gave up all other forms of pirating, flat out stealing games I don't own at all, etc sometime in the last few months of last year. But you go beyond that. You claim to have given up pirating, but that you still pirate PSP games... seriously?


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 23, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Dude (OP), you're still pirating. At least if you want to be moral, you can buy the UMDs of the games you're pirating before downloading the pirated copies to put on your PSP. That's what I do (if the game isn't already available on PSN).
> 
> From a legal sense, I "pirate" by making backups of games I already own (hence why I still have my SuperCard and EZ Flash IV), but that's it. I gave up all other forms of pirating, flat out stealing games I don't own at all, etc sometime in the last few months of last year. But you go beyond that. You claim to have given up pirating, but that you still pirate PSP games... seriously?


Or do what I do, download games and try them for 24 hours (kinda like a full demo) then delete them and buy them.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> I think you are confusing me with another member, I do not care if you sold your flashcards or don't play pirated games anymore, do not judge other what you have done yourself as well.


 
Mmm nope, you said we're hypocrites here and how many of us are actually telling the truth that we don't pirate anymore. I got the right member, don't worry. And I'm not judging, I think it's dumb considering he's being the biggest, as you say, hypocrite, out of all of us. But I don't care about that, I just want to know why he's boycotting Nintendo.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 23, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Hmm, I think you need to put your glasses back on your face, I download Wii games just to try them for 24 hours, if I like them then I buy them, I don't go ahead and be a hypocrite like many here by saying: ''OMG you play pirated games etc etc, I don't play pirate games bla bla'' I play pirate games and I admit it, at least I have the courage for it unlike some people


How does that take ANY courage? Just to be honest? I really do not understand your cup of tea.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Mmm nope, you said we're hypocrites here and how many of us are actually telling the truth that we don't pirate anymore. I got the right member, don't worry. And I'm not judging, I think it's dumb considering he's being the biggest, as you say, hypocrite, out of all of us. But I don't care about that, I just want to know why he's boycotting Nintendo.


You don't pirate anymore, but is that really true?

Or maybe you are just defending yourself from judgment about pirating? Its not even something to be ashamed off.

He's pirating, let him, I pirate games too but I buy them after, because I like supporting the companies and owning the game legally.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 23, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Or do what I do, download games and try them for 24 hours (kinda like a full demo) then delete them and buy them.


I'm ok with that, too. I just never do it, for some reason.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hielkenator said:


> How does that take ANY courage? Just to be honest? I really do not understand your cup of tea.


Some people pirate but they don't even admit it because, hey, its easy to bash on other people who do what you do than to admit that you do the same as the other person.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 23, 2013)

HOLY SHIT

HELP

GUYS

HELP

OPEN THE DOOR

I'M STUCK OUTSIDE IN THE FUCKING SHITSTORM


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 23, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> You don't pirate anymore, but is that really true?
> 
> Or maybe you are just defending yourself from judgment about pirating? Its not even something to be ashamed off.
> 
> He's pirating, let him, I pirate games too but I buy them after, because I like supporting the companies and owning the game legally.


Really , do you have trouble identifying yourself?


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hielkenator said:


> Really , do you have trouble identifying yourself?


Identifying the games I download and then bought them? Sure, if that's what you really want.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 23, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> You don't pirate anymore, but is that really true?
> 
> Or maybe you are just defending yourself from judgment about pirating? Its not even something to be ashamed off.
> 
> He's pirating, let him, I pirate games too *but I buy them after*, because I like supporting the companies and owning the game legally.


 
AHHH but DO you? "Or maybe you are just defending yourself from judg*e*ment about pirating?"


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> You don't pirate anymore, but is that really true?
> 
> Or maybe you are just defending yourself from judgment about pirating? Its not even something to be ashamed off.


 It is. I haven't even downloaded a movie or music in close to a year now. Granted I don't watch a whole lot of movies anyways and I have a netflix/crackle so there's no need for it. Unless you count watching free porn on the internet as pirating, but that's different because it depends on the type of videos.



> He's pirating, let him, I pirate games too but I buy them after, because I like supporting the companies and owning the game legally.


 
I'm not saying he shouldn't pirate. I'm just really curious as to why he's boycotting Nintendo. Like... it makes no sense. He was pirating them, but now he's boycotting them, so he's not pirating them. Even then, it's kind of ironic to make a blog post saying you aren't pirating but when in actuality, you still are. Granted in his defense, he did say semi-done.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 23, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Identifying the games I download and then bought them? Sure, if that's what you really want.


..I rest my case, you clearly have some sort of identity/ personality problem. This is not the place to get help for those kind of problems.


----------



## nl255 (Jan 23, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Dude (OP), you're still pirating. At least if you want to be moral, you can buy the UMDs of the games you're pirating before downloading the pirated copies to put on your PSP. That's what I do (if the game isn't already available on PSN).
> 
> From a legal sense, I "pirate" by making backups of games I already own (hence why I still have my SuperCard and EZ Flash IV), but that's it. I gave up all other forms of pirating, flat out stealing games I don't own at all, etc sometime in the last few months of last year. But you go beyond that. You claim to have given up pirating, but that you still pirate PSP games... seriously?


 
Does that apply even to old NES/SNES ROMS as well?  Remember, abandonware doesn't exist.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hielkenator said:


> ..I rest my case, you clearly have some sort of identity/ personality problem. This is not the place to get help for those kind of problems.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hielkenator said:


> ..I rest my case, you clearly have some sort of identity/ personality problem. This is not the place to get help for those kind of problems.


Now that I got a way to identify what I've been doing you back off uh? Ok.

I have no use for people like you who bother me then back off when they start losing.



ShadowSoldier said:


> It is. I haven't even downloaded a movie or music in close to a year now. Granted I don't watch a whole lot of movies anyways and I have a netflix/crackle so there's no need for it. Unless you count watching free porn on the internet as pirating, but that's different because it depends on the type of videos.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying he shouldn't pirate. I'm just really curious as to why he's boycotting Nintendo. Like... it makes no sense. He was pirating them, but now he's boycotting them, so he's not pirating them. Even then, it's kind of ironic to make a blog post saying you aren't pirating but when in actuality, you still are. Granted in his defense, he did say semi-done.


That IS dumb indeed, still either you pirate or not, there's no such thing as ''semi-pirating''.



Wizerzak said:


> AHHH but DO you? "Or maybe you are just defending yourself from judg*e*ment about pirating?"


I said more than 3 times here that I DO pirate.

But that's ok, its okay if you didn't read the other posts.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 23, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> I said more than 3 times here that I DO pirate.
> 
> But that's ok, its okay if you didn't read the other posts.


I read all the posts and in case you didn't notice I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Coconut (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 23, 2013)

nl255 said:


> Does that apply even to old NES/SNES ROMS as well? Remember, abandonware doesn't exist.


Yes, it includes everything. I buy all old generation games on virtual console. And I just rebought an N64 and SNES, and intend to get a NES soon, to buy the ones that aren't available on it. I really can't wait for Nintendo to start doing GBA virtual console, because I'm going broke rebuying all my favorite GBA games in physical format.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 23, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Hmm, I think you need to put your glasses back on your face, I download Wii games just to try them for 24 hours, if I like them then I buy them, I don't go ahead and be a hypocrite like many here by saying: ''OMG you play pirated games etc etc, I don't play pirate games bla bla'' I play pirate games and I admit it, at least I have the courage for it unlike some people


 
It's fun how you preach honesty yet lie about the 24 hour thing.
We all know you don't _actually_ do that. You're a filthy pirate like most of us, you should have the courage to admit it bro.
Saying you pirate and play games but then try to defend yourself with "oh but I delete after 24 hours" doesn't really hold water. You can cut that last part out and none of us will care.
I have like 1TB of pirated shit, like I care if people know.
Almost everyone pirates, and the people who don't really are missing out. Saves a lot of money and lets a person buy and support shit they actually like instead of accidentally buying a bunch of crap games and then not being able to afford the good ones.
Piracy isn't a big deal, so lying to make yourself look better is kind of pointless.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> It's fun how you preach honesty yet lie about the 24 hour thing.
> We all know you don't _actually_ do that. You're a filthy pirate like most of us, you should have the courage to admit it bro.
> Saying you pirate and play games but then try to defend yourself with "oh but I delete after 24 hours" doesn't really hold water. You can cut that last part out and none of us will care.
> I have like 1TB of pirated shit, like I care if people know.
> ...


I do download games for only 24 hours, just to try them, If i like them I buy them, if not I delete them and forget about them, I have a hard disk along with the USB Loader GX, mostly because running my game backups is better than running from the DVD itself (it wears out the lens)
I would you to prove me wrong about what I said.

I like having the game's case along with the manuals, I can get you a damn pic if you want.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 23, 2013)

Sheesh, so many accusations going around... "Everyone pirates, and the ones who say they aren't are probably lying." WOW. All you accomplish when you say that is show just how insecure you are about the fact that you pirate.

I know tons of gamers who don't pirate, not even in the way that I do (backups, etc). They DO exist, whether you want to admit it or not.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 23, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Sheesh, so many accusations going around... "Everyone pirates, and the ones who say they aren't are probably lying." WOW. All you accomplish when you say that is show just how insecure you are about the fact that you pirate.
> 
> I know tons of gamers who don't pirate, not even in the way that I do (backups, etc). They DO exist, whether you want to admit it or not.


 
I've never met anyone insecure about pirating.


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 23, 2013)

What a cracking OP,  that's the best post i've read in a long while 

To the rest of you bickering discussing on whether you pirate or not, who cares?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 23, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> I've never met anyone insecure about pirating.


If that's true, why do you feel the need to accuse people who claim to not pirate of lying? Sounds to me like you're insecure in your own identity as a pirate compared to others if you feel the need to do that.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 23, 2013)

This thread took a long time to load, because I was pirating.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 23, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> If that's true, why do you feel the need to accuse people who claim to not pirate of lying? Sounds to me like you're insecure in your own identity as a pirate compared to others if you feel the need to do that.


 
What would I have to be insecure about...is there a language barrier here, I don't think you know what insecure means.
I fully and openly admit to pirating, always have. There's nothing to be ashamed over, nothing to hide. Calling people out on obvious bullshit doesn't suddenly make me unsure of my history of piracy. That makes no sense.

EDIT: and i'd like to add, the kid never once said he doesn't pirate.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 23, 2013)

As usual, Yepi shows up, takes everything WAY to personally, and makes the whole thread about her.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 23, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> As usual, Yepi shows up, takes everything WAY to personally, and makes the whole thread about *her.*


Her?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 23, 2013)

Piracy is wrong and you're a fucking arsehole if you don't pay for the hardwork that others have created.

I would be a bigger fucking arsehole had I had more time to watch/play/listen to stuff I would download.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 23, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> As usual, Yepi shows up, takes everything WAY to personally, and makes the whole thread about *her*.


All the Bitching makes sense now...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 23, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> What would I have to be insecure about...is there a language barrier here, I don't think you know what insecure means.
> I fully and openly admit to pirating, always have. There's nothing to be ashamed over, nothing to hide. Calling people out on obvious bullshit doesn't suddenly make me unsure of my history of piracy. That makes no sense.
> 
> EDIT: and i'd like to add, the kid never once said he doesn't pirate.


*Sigh*... Oh forget it.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 24, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Her?


 
I thought she was a he.






GBAtemp's threads have been golden lately.  People boycotting companies that they exclusively pirate from turning into personal attacks, Canadian U orgy turning into how much different Canadian provinces suck more than the others... WHERE WILL WE GO NEXT?


----------



## XDel (Jan 24, 2013)

I only semi read this.

What?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 24, 2013)

Well this thread is something strange...


----------



## 59672 (Jan 24, 2013)

and if you pirated nintendo games, nintendo really won't miss you. That's like a vegetarian saying they're boycotting a butcher shop because they don't like the owner when they weren't buying meat in the first place.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 24, 2013)

so... you used to roam the 7 seas and now you are semi looking for a new career?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 24, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> so... you used to roam the 7 seas and now you are semi looking for a new career?


This made me lol.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 24, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> so... you used to roam the 7 seas and now you are semi looking for a new career?





xwatchmanx said:


> This made me lol.


http://gbatemp.net/threads/im-semi-done-with-the-pirates-life-a-semi-blog.341777/#post-4530647


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 24, 2013)

Relevant


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2013)

The misunderstandings in this thread.
I don't even...


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 24, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> what i mean i'm not going be download any thing that is against the law... the only thing i am going have to download is psp iso's... and old computer games and other rom hacking japanese to english games. for the reason for the psp is my umd slot is broken... and there are some old cpu games i wanted to try (i found an old little gem game somewhere) so yeah.... i'm also back on soný's side and i'm boycotting nintendo and i'm giving my cousins or throwing away all of my burned wii games... and selling my 2 flash carts so yeah... i just had to express my ways i guess the reason why i'm boycotting nintendo is it almost screwed up my x-mas with my family nuff said... that's all i have to say i guess...


Lol once you go pirate you don't go back.....


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 24, 2013)

the reason i'm semi-boycotting nintendo. is it almost tore my trust with both my mom and dad and my brother. and i hate to say i'm semi-pirateing games. so that is why i'm

boycotting nintendo. and maybe i'll buy a new psp (Not sure yet i want a vita maybe) also the old computer's was a miss type i was not thinking about that when i

typed that.

i'm not a pc gamer i only care about classics and stuff. and i mean about boycotting nintendo is current gen stuff. (like DS wii 3ds Wii U) i just think i'm going type like

this from now on so it does not look like one big clump of shit.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 24, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> *the reason i'm semi-boycotting nintendo. is it almost tore my trust with both my mom and dad and my brother.* and i hate to say i'm semi-pirateing games. so that is why i'm
> 
> boycotting nintendo. and maybe i'll buy a new psp (Not sure yet i want a vita maybe) also the old computer's was a miss type i was not thinking about that when i
> 
> ...


 
How? Also, what?

And yeah, the random line breaks aren't helping. If you're going to separate your text line by line, for the love of God, don't do it in the middle of sentences. Otherwise you're just going from one big clump of shit to a bunch of smaller, equally shitty clumps.


----------



## emigre (Jan 24, 2013)

Gahars said:


> How? Also, what?


 
Miyomoto had secret and sordid affairs with him, his mother, his father and his brother?


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah i mean typing like.

This is way better... i mean i dont feel so

cluttered and like i can

breathe.


----------



## The Riolu (Jan 24, 2013)

*facepalm*
Okay, that's fine. Your original post, however, does not make logical sense.
I understand you don't want to "live the pirate's life" any longer; however, your exceptions make your statement invalid. You are pirating nevertheless.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 24, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> the reason i'm semi-boycotting nintendo. is it almost tore my trust with both my mom and dad and my brother.


That doesn't really clarify things further at all... How? Why?


----------



## Coconut (Jan 24, 2013)

Ahahaha, this is hilarious.


----------



## xist (Jan 24, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> the reason i'm semi-boycotting nintendo. is it almost tore my trust with both my mom and dad and my brother .


 
Subliminal messages via Pokemon? Clandestine affairs with a rumble pack expansion? ROB is your father?


----------



## Senbei Norimaki (Jan 24, 2013)

I love living the pirate life my hard drive full of illegally downloaded roms and porn.  Working on turning an old Xbox into the pirate Arcade machine of my dreams.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hahaa, oh wow, this thread is terrific.

Oh, why oh why blogs aren't back yet...


----------



## emigre (Jan 24, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Hahaa, oh wow, this thread is terrific.
> 
> Oh, why oh why blogs aren't back yet...


 
Can you use your tardis to find when blogs will be back?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 24, 2013)

emigre said:


> Can you use your tardis to find when blogs will be back?


Nothing concrete to fix on, I'm afraid. I could use the temporal scanner to project forward to when it's already running, then I'd have to fine tune it to the day and I can't really be bothered with that. Plus it's subject to the usual chrono-fluctutations so it could end up changing.

Plus even if I found out the mention of it could end up altering things.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 24, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Some people pirate but they don't even admit it because, hey, its easy to bash on other people who do what you do than to admit that you do the same as the other person.


If you don't pirate, good for you.
But don't go around bashing pirates and non pirates alike (you seemingly think everybody who claims to not being a pirate is one, this logic could be applied on you as well.) It is none of your actual concern.
*I am a pirate and i admit it. * And you have no right to protest against what i'm doing, i didn't harm you in any possible way. I mean, if you don't pirate then why bother saying all that stuff? just keep your opinion to yourself if you're going to be so offensive.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ace Overclocked said:


> If you don't pirate, good for you.
> But don't go around bashing pirates and non pirates alike (you seemingly think everybody who claims to not being a pirate is one, this logic could be applied on you as well.) It is none of your actual concern.
> *I am a pirate and i admit it. * And you have no right to protest against what i'm doing, i didn't harm you in any possible way. I mean, if you don't pirate then why bother saying all that stuff? just keep your opinion to yourself if you're going to be so offensive.


I think you misunderstand me, I said most of the people here *PIRATE* but they just don't want to admit it, like I said, *Its easy to bash on something they do than admit what you also do.
*I'm a pirate myself (that is if you think emulating is pirating)


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 25, 2013)

all right let me try this one more time and i pray to holy mother of god i get this right.
i stole there bank account numbers a few times for nintendo stuff.

they always forgave me for doing this... but i have a hunch it won't next time.
also i'm not a party type of person or a family guy type of person. i never get to see my family much anymore.

i'm more of an online guy and nintendo systems are just not right for me atm...

i hope that kinda clear things up... (if it does not i'll be damned...)
was my typing semi right? let me know here.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 25, 2013)

Wait, so you're saying Nintendo tore your family apart because YOU stole their bank info to buy Nintendo products?

That's not Nintendo's fault, that's YOUR fault for being completely irresponsible and lacking any financial discipline.


----------



## DaggerV (Jan 25, 2013)

It makes sense, but in the context of your first few post, it made even less.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 25, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> i stole there bank account numbers a few times for nintendo stuff.


 
So you're boycotting Nintendo... because you stole from your family?

Okay...


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wait, so you're saying Nintendo tore your family apart because YOU stole their bank info to buy Nintendo products?
> 
> That's not Nintendo's fault, that's YOUR fault for being completely irresponsible and lacking any financial discipline.


 
once again i fucked up my words (god damn i hate having that way of not typing and thinking right) i'm not saying it tore my family apart. i agree it is my FAULT!! but i'm punishing my self for buying nintendo stuff. not boycotting just punishing myself if that makes it sound better.


----------



## DaggerV (Jan 25, 2013)

Nope, just went full retard, never go full retard. I'm out


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wait, what?
Stealing bank info from Nintendo? Is that even possible?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 25, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Wait, what?
> Stealing bank info from Nintendo? Is that even possible?


 
Do you even read?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wait, so you're saying Nintendo tore your family apart because YOU stole their bank info to buy Nintendo products?
> 
> That's not Nintendo's fault, that's YOUR fault for being completely irresponsible and lacking any financial discipline.


You know a post is outrageous when Guild's response is to defend Nintendo. 


DJPlace said:


> once again i fucked up my words (god damn i hate having that way of not typing and thinking right) i'm not saying it tore my family apart. i agree it is my FAULT!! but i'm punishing my self for buying nintendo stuff. not boycotting just punishing myself if that makes it sound better.


So let me get this straight... you're punishing yourself for stealing from your parents, but you're perfectly fine with downloading paid games for free on your PSP?

They're really not much different from each other, fellow.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Do you even read?


i stole there bank account numbers a few times for nintendo stuff.

 ''Do you even read?''


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> i stole there bank account numbers a few times for nintendo stuff.
> 
> ''Do you even read?''


When DJ said "there" (it should have been "their" by the way) he was refering to his parents. It's really not that hard to understand...


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> i stole there bank account numbers a few times for nintendo stuff.
> 
> ''Do you even read?''


Sorry, I don't understand such poor english.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 26, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> was my typing semi right? let me know here.


No. It was terrible. I'd report you for trolling, but the responses are too damn hilarious.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 26, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> all right let me try this one more time and i pray to holy mother of god i get this right.
> i stole there bank account numbers a few times for nintendo stuff.
> 
> they always forgave me for doing this... but i have a hunch it won't next time.
> ...


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 26, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Sorry, I don't understand such poor english.


I'm with you.  I had to read that post a few times before I got the basic meaning of it.  My first thought was, "Well he probably only speaks English as a second language, so his bad grammar and spelling are understandable."  Once I saw that DJ was from the US, it became clear that he is just lazy.

I'm not some crazy grammar-nazi (although I hate it when people say things like "I could care less"), and I wouldn't be surprised if I made at least one mistake in this post.  I do, however, wish that people would put a little bit off effort into making sure that their posts were clear.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 26, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> I'm with you. I had to read that post a few times before I got the basic meaning of it. My first thought was, "Well he probably only speaks English as a second language, so his bad grammar and spelling are understandable." Once I saw that DJ was from the US, it became clear that he is just lazy.
> 
> I'm not some crazy grammar-nazi (although I hate it when people say things like "I could care less"), and I wouldn't be surprised if I made at least one mistake in this post. I do, however, wish that people would put a little bit off effort into making sure that their posts were clear.


Making one error or two is understandable but being lazy enough to correct the mistakes its lazy alright.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> *I* stole there bank account numbers a few times for nintendo stuff.
> 
> ''Do you even read?''


It's THEIR, man, THEIR.

HOW DO I GRAMMAR


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 28, 2013)

See I never really saw the problem, I download TV Shows, Music and the occasional PC game but it doesn't really make all that big of a difference, over 50% (geusstimate, don't hold me to it) of the people still purchase the items in question or rent them even, back when I worked at the video store I used to grab the just released TV shows I liked, bring them home, rip them, burn them and then take them back, and "copy protected" doesn't mean anything anymore.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 28, 2013)

This thread is just really hilarious .
Saying he's boycotting Nintendo, while he's actually just restraining himself from buying more stuff because he had to steal money to get the stuff he wanted. LOL
My sister of 10 is better in explaining what she means in english (and has better grammar) and our native language is dutch!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 28, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> My sister of 10 is better in explaining what she means in english (and has better grammar) and our native language is dutch!


It's a sad truth that some foreigners who make a good attempt to learn the English language end up with better diction and grammar than a lot of native "speakers".

Present company excluded, of course. I have a marvellous diction.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 29, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> It's a sad truth that some foreigners who make a good attempt to learn the English language end up with better diction and grammar than a lot of native "speakers".
> 
> Present company excluded, of course. I have a marvellous diction.


To be fair though, a foreigner who learns English (and vice versa) is actually seriously studying the language. Someone who grows up in an English-speaking country just sort of picks it up without any formal teaching (and English classes in grade school only have so little emphasis).


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 29, 2013)

Gahars said:


> You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.









and lol at the pirating discussion that turned into a grammar discussion.  only one step away from someone invoking Godwin's Law!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 29, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> and lol at the pirating discussion that turned into a grammar discussion. only one step away from someone invoking Godwin's Law!


Oh, so you think you can just insult people all over the forum like a goddamn Nazi?

I'm sick and tired of these Gestapo mods! Yeah, I'm talking about you Protokunt! *>:(*


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 29, 2013)

soulx said:


> Oh, so you think you can just insult people all over the forum like a goddamn Nazi?
> 
> I'm sick and tired of these Gestapo mods! Yeah, I'm talking about you Protokunt! *>*


 
Them's fighting words!


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 29, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> To be fair though, a foreigner who learns English (and vice versa) is actually seriously studying the language. Someone who grows up in an English-speaking country just sort of picks it up without any formal teaching (and English classes in grade school only have so little emphasis).


Yeah, that's actually true for almost all languages.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 29, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Yeah, that's actually true for almost all languages.


Yeah. That's why I said "and vice versa"


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 29, 2013)

soulx said:


> Oh, so you think you can just insult people all over the forum like a goddamn Nazi?
> 
> I'm sick and tired of these Gestapo mods! Yeah, I'm talking about you Protokunt! *>*


 

It's funny, I've always called him Protokunt not as a joke or an insult, but that's genuinely how I read his name. I even messaged him about it, he wasn't too thrilled to say the least.


----------



## ouch123 (Jan 29, 2013)

This thread has nothing to do with the one started on page one. It's like somebody went Amalur on this thing during the four pages in between.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 29, 2013)

ouch123 said:


> This thread has nothing to do with the one started on page one. It's like somebody went Amalur on this thing during the four pages in between.


You'd rather everybody go back to bashing the OP?


----------



## Coconut (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh my God this thread is freaking hilarious. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 30, 2013)

i request a close of this topic... i see what did with my types and hell i'm think gamefaqs is treating me better then this site...


----------



## AudibleAdvent (Jan 30, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> i request a close of this topic... i see what did with my types and hell i'm think gamefaqs is treating me better then this site...


Are you intentionally writing like a 9 year old, or is this how you usually write? At least make an effort to make your responses come off as intelligent or at the very least seem intelligible. I feel sorry for the people who had to decipher every single one of your 3,661 posts in order to understand what you're (trying to) say.

Also, the only reason GameFAQs would treat you better than GBAtemp is that their forums are infested with whiny 12-year olds who get a hard-on whenever someone brings up Call of Duty. If you're so audacious to call us out then by all means, feel free to head over there. I'm sure you'd fit in there just fine.


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 30, 2013)

AudibleAdvent said:


> Are you intentionally writing like a 9 year old, or is this how you usually write? At least make an effort to make your responses come off as intelligent or at the very least seem intelligible.
> 
> Also, the only reason GameFAQs would treat you better than GBAtemp is that their forums are infested with whiny 12-year olds who get a hard-on whenever someone brings up Call of Duty.


 
excuse me? did i hear you say COD take that shit out of my topic before i flush your ASS a new one i hate games based on war... also did you read all of my post i would like to see proof of that... now that's out the way i'm leaving the temp.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 30, 2013)

Great. Now he's boycotting us too, because we almost ripped apart his family...

Edit: Oh, and by boycott, I mean he won't troll us with nonsensical topics anymore. How terrible. He's sure boycotting in a way that hurts...


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 30, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> I'm a pirate myself (that is if you think emulating is pirating)


Wait, WHAT


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 30, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Wait, WHAT


Try to understand, some people consider emulating as pirating, therefore, if people think emulating is piracy then i'm a fucking huge pirate.



ProtoKun7 said:


> It's THEIR, man, THEIR.
> 
> HOW DO I GRAMMAR


I was actually quoting his sentence, but that's ok, some people don't even read


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 30, 2013)

Everyone should be ashamed for allowing this shit to go on for seven pages.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 30, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Everyone should be ashamed for allowing this shit to go on for seven pages.


Says the man who most recently added a post to that count.

Oh, wait a minute...


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 30, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Says the man who most recently added a post to that count.
> 
> Oh, wait a minute...


lol


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 30, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> To be fair though, a foreigner who learns English (and vice versa) is actually seriously studying the language. Someone who grows up in an English-speaking country just sort of picks it up without any formal teaching (and English classes in grade school only have so little emphasis).


That's exactly my point, even though children are taught the basic differences between homophones in lower/primary school, certainly in the UK. Clearly none of them paid any attention.



ShadowSoldier said:


> I even messaged him about it, he wasn't too thrilled to say the least.


I'm still not. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Devin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Everyone should be ashamed for allowing this shit to go on for seven pages.


 
Shall we try for 8?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 30, 2013)

Devin said:


> Shall we try for 8?


 
Yes (not a one word post).


----------



## Devin (Jan 30, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Yes (not a one word post).


 
Are we there yet?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 30, 2013)

Devin said:


> Are we there yet?


 
Nope.jpg


----------



## Devin (Jan 30, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Nope.jpg


 
Darn.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Try to understand, some people consider emulating as pirating, therefore, if people think emulating is piracy then i'm a fucking huge pirate.


Nobody considers emulating as pirating. Pirating (Software) means you acquire an illegal copy of a given piece of software without being entitled to one, emulating is simply running a piece of software on an architecture not designed to run it natively via emulating software - it does not entail acquiring an illegal copy in any way.

I think you may be confusing emulation with downloading ROM's.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 30, 2013)

Devin said:


> Darn.


 
What about now?


----------



## Devin (Jan 30, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> What about now?


 
Nah I think we have to hit 20 posts on a page until we move on. Lame. 6 more.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Devin said:


> Nah I think we have to hit 20 posts on a page until we move on. Lame. 6 more.


Is this where I say "Penis." or...?


----------



## wiimanofthenorth (Jan 30, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> That's exactly my point, even though children are taught the basic differences between homophones in lower/primary school, certainly in the UK. Clearly none of them paid any attention.
> 
> 
> I'm still not. ಠ_ಠ


 
Huh? My mobile is straight, man, straight!


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 30, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Try to understand, some people consider emulating as pirating, therefore, if people think emulating is piracy then i'm a fucking huge pirate.


Try to understand that what you said is hilarious


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 30, 2013)

About time this made its way to the EOF. 

Just time in time to die a horrible death.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 30, 2013)

Guild should add this to his "golden threads" thread.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 30, 2013)

8th page!

Darn, not 8th page yet.
Oh well, at least I tried.


----------



## Devin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mission accomplished... ALMOST.  Curse you forum making me think I was still on 7th page.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 30, 2013)

No, mission accomplished.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jan 31, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Wrong, because those games no longer go to the developers pockets even if you buy them in stores or used from someone else.


 
They don't want you to do that so they can resell their product to you again in the future.
Though your point has some sense, it's much easier to download a copy than to find a physical copy.

Oh, and anti-pirates want to make you feel guilty so they can monopolize the source and then bloat prices.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 31, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Nobody considers emulating as pirating. Pirating (Software) means you acquire an illegal copy of a given piece of software without being entitled to one, emulating is simply running a piece of software on an architecture not designed to run it natively via emulating software - it does not entail acquiring an illegal copy in any way.
> 
> I think you may be confusing emulation with downloading ROM's.


That's just the thing, emulating roms of games you don't actually own as a physical copy its illegal.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jan 31, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> That's just the thing, emulating roms of games you don't actually own as a physical copy its illegal.


 

I believe it's illegal even if it's not your own ROM copy. You have to copy the ROM from your own physical copy for it to be legal, I think.

Funny thing is that I bet Nintendo and other people who re-released old material were just ROM copies floating around the internet.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 31, 2013)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> I believe it's illegal even if it's not your own ROM copy. You have to copy the ROM from your own physical copy for it to be legal, I think.
> 
> Funny thing is that I bet Nintendo and other people who re-released old material were just ROM copies floating around the internet.


Same idea as me, but who knows?
Or maybe they ripped it from original cartridges.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 31, 2013)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> I believe it's illegal even if it's not your own ROM copy. You have to copy the ROM from your own physical copy for it to be legal, I think.


Actually, while that sounds legal and makes sense, I'm pretty sure that nitty gritty detail depends on your country actually. While there is a 99% chance that noone is going to kick in your door for making a copy of your own shiz, I honestly think in the US its illegal to copy your own stuff, which is super lame brothers if you ask me.

And no, Nintendo isnt releasing old roms. Employees, maybe. But as a company on a whole? Not even close.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jan 31, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Actually, while that sounds legal and makes sense, I'm pretty sure that nitty gritty detail depends on your country actually. While there is a 99% chance that noone is going to kick in your door for making a copy of your own shiz, I honestly think in the US its illegal to copy your own stuff, which is super lame brothers if you ask me.


 
It's either that or copying and distributing. 


...Wait, so if I downloaded music legally, and then with that file ctrl+c, then ctrl+v, I just committed a crime?


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 31, 2013)

no no no hahahaha i dont think that matters honestly. But uploading to mediafire or lending the CD to your friend to copy is technically illegal. Which is top percentage rattata lame.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 31, 2013)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> It's either that or copying and distributing.
> 
> 
> ...Wait, so if I downloaded music legally, and then with that file ctrl+c, then ctrl+v, I just committed a crime?


Burning games onto CD's then selling is distributing.


----------



## Flame (Jan 31, 2013)

what have we learnt ladies and gents. if you are a non-pirate on the temp, you gonna have a bad time.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 1, 2013)

Flame said:


> what have we learnt ladies and gents. if you are a semi-non-pirate on the temp, you gonna have a bad time.


Fixed.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 4, 2013)

*does a semi flip kick*


----------



## Rydian (Feb 5, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> *does a semi flip kick*


Shut up.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 5, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Shut up.


But only semi.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 5, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Shut up.


 
*kicks Rydian in his semi furry nuts*

YOU LIKE THAT?!?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Feb 6, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> *kicks Rydian in his semi furry nuts*
> 
> YOU LIKE THAT?!?


I'm afraid you can't do that. Furries apparently "keep them hidden in like some secret bat cave".
Um... I'm guessing that won't work out of context. :/


----------

